# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Έφυγε το κορίτσι μου...

## gordon

Εχασα τη Μπελλα μου .....το κοριτσι μου δεν ειναι πια εδω......αισθανομαι ενα τεράστιο κενό χωρις αυτη........δεν προκειται να την ξεχασω ποτε.......κοιτώ ακομη το άδειο κλουβι της και νομίζω πως θα τη δω....ειναι πολυ σκληρό ολο αυτο.......

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Κωστα δεν ξερω τι να πω.. Δεν υπαρχουν λογια.. Λυπαμαι παρα παρα πολυ! 
Ξερω ομως σιγουρα οτι η μικρουλα περασε τελεια μαζι σου και εζησε πολυ ομορφα!
Και οσο ειναι μες στην καρδια σου δε θα φυγει ποτε απο κοντα σου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ ρε συ Κώστα.... Η ξαφνική απώλεια είναι από τις χειρότερες. Θα περάσει ο καιρός και θα καταφέρεις να επικεντρωθείς στις όμορφες στιγμές σας!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα κριμα ... δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα εδω ή με πμ , να μου γραψεις τι και πως ..

----------


## panagiotis k

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Κώστα!!!  Μακάρι να γυρίσει 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι οτι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου τύχει......και μονο που σκέφτεσαι, που να ειναι, και τι να κανει?
Πολυ λυπαμαι.....δεν ξέρω τι να πω....κουραγιο.....Ελπιζω σε μια έκπληξη....

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Κωστα.
Δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι...
Το πουλακι σου εφυγε ή απεβίωσε;
Γιατι ενω το εχεις βαλει στο ''νημα'' ,εις μνημην,
βλεπω οτι καποια παιδια σου γραφουν,αχ και που να ειναι τωρα,τι να κάνει...
Ενω ,άλλοι σου γραφουν για ξαφνικη απωλεια..
Οπως και να εχει,αν το πουλακι σου εφυγε,ευχομαι να βρεθει.
Αν απεβιωσε,κριμα,σε καταλαβαινω γιατι και γω εχω χασει πουλακι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το πουλάκι απεβίωσε παιδιά..

----------


## juliet

Ομοιοπαθείς... και εγώ ξαφνικά την έχασα. 

Και ξέρω πως μέσα σου δεν μπορείς να το δεχτείς ακόμα, και το πως και το γιατί...

Δεν έχω πολλά να πω, μία απώλεια είναι απώλεια και χρειάζεται να ζήσουμε ακόμα και τη λύπη μας γιατί είναι μία μικρούλα απόδοση τιμής στην αγάπη μας για αυτά τα πλασματάκια. 

Τους αξίζει ο παράδεισος και ελπίζω να τον βρίσκουν. Μόνο αυτό.

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα αν και δεν κανει κατι εγω θα το πω.υπομονη 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα Κώστα, λυπάμαι! Καλό ταξίδι στη μικρή!  :Sad0121:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι να πω...
Το ξαφνικό είναι άδικο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Λυπάμαι πολύ Κώστα.......Λάθος κατάλαβα......

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωωω, συγνώμη , και εγω λάθος κατάλαβα.Ας αναυπαυθει,η ψυχούλα του....

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι, πολύ κρίμα.

----------


## mai_tai

Λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kριμα, λυπαμαι πολυ..

----------


## gordon

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω όλους για τη συμπαράσταση!! Το σιγουρο ειναι πως δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε το κοριτσακι μου!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

